# New Posts vs. Today's Posts



## Pottsy (26 Feb 2009)

Sorry, probably me being thick but can someone explain exactly the difference in what you see when you hit 'New Posts' and when you go for 'Today's Posts' (the latter being under the 'Quick Links' tab)?

Secondly is it possible to customize either of these so exclude a section? e.g. no P&L for me but I want to see everything else.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2009)

Yes you can custonize New Posts in fat mine does exactly that exclude P&L

Not sure of exact difference but would guess that todays is all todays even if you have read them, whereas new is all the posts since you last looked/were active on the system.


----------



## Pottsy (26 Feb 2009)

summerdays said:


> Yes you can custonize New Posts in fat mine does exclude P&L



Excellent. Please reveal how...


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2009)

Err I will have to go and look be back in a min


----------



## Pottsy (26 Feb 2009)

summerdays said:


> Err I will have to go and look be back in a min



Don't worry, I found it after a careful search in Options within My Account. I should have looked harder first I guess but I suspected it wouldn't be possible.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2009)

OK go yo My Account and click on Edit options
Then ay the bottom of vthe page it allows you to select sections that you don't want to appear in new posts
OK?

EDIT: I see you found it anyway...


----------



## Pottsy (26 Feb 2009)

So, back to the original thread title question. Anyone?


----------



## Shaun (26 Feb 2009)

Pottsy said:


> So, back to the original thread title question. Anyone?



There are two ways to quickly view recently created or updated threads.

If you are not logged in, the 'today's posts' link will show a list of all threads that have been created or updated in the last 24 hours.

If you are logged in, the 'Today's Posts' link will change to 'New Posts', which gives you a listing of all threads that have been created or updated since your last visit.

The administrator can also set up the forums so that each thread you read is marked in the database. If this option is set (which it is on CC), then new threads (or threads with new posts) will not be marked as read until you have actually read them.

There is a built-in time limit to this, however, that will automatically mark all threads as 'read' after a set number of days, whether you really have read them or not. The default setting is 10 days, but the administrator could make this higher or lower (in the case of CC it's 30 days).

Does this help?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Pottsy (27 Feb 2009)

Admin said:


> There are two ways to quickly view recently created or updated threads.
> 
> If you are not logged in, the 'today's posts' link will show a list of all threads that have been created or updated in the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...




Yes. Thanks Shaun.


----------

